# SMPS-USB ??



## GSUS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys, what about this audio interface with phantom power: SMPS-USB

Thanks for feedback's on this!:dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I've read about it, but haven't seen any reviews about it.

Are you thinking of purchasing it? Or own it?


----------



## GSUS (Oct 19, 2010)

I was thinking of buying it until I started to see that there was no reviews and the page of navy doesn't have any documentation about it, I instead found out the ART USB wish will work perfectly.


----------

